# Gura Gear Announces the Et Cetera and Tembo Range of Accessory Cases



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/gura-gear-announces-the-et-cetera-and-tembo-range-of-accessory-cases/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/gura-gear-announces-the-et-cetera-and-tembo-range-of-accessory-cases/"></a></div>
<p><strong>GURA GEAR ANNOUNCES THE ET CETERA AND TEMBO RANGES OF POUCHES, CASES, AND MEMORY WALLETS

</strong><em>Introducing the solution for keeping your cables, chargers, batteries and ‘everything else’ organized.</em></p>
<p>OGDEN, UT (September, 2012) – Gura Gear, an innovator in carrying solutions for passionate visual thinkers and travelers, introduces a range of solutions for organizing the chaos that follows any digital imaging user. Et Cetera cases and pouches are finely made bags in a range of sizes from 0.5L to 3L for cables, adapters, power blocks, chargers, batteries, pocket wizards, flash units, and the rest of the “extra stuff” that needs a place to call home.</p>
<div id="attachment_11305" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ePQRm4x2x07dTlJZ6a7iomu-LZlaRvndOL7LonyNjP8.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11305" title="ePQRm4x2x07dTlJZ6a7iomu-LZlaRvndOL7LonyNjP8" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ePQRm4x2x07dTlJZ6a7iomu-LZlaRvndOL7LonyNjP8-575x372.jpeg" alt="" width="575" height="372" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Et Cetera Range of Accessory Cases</p></div>
<p>The Et Cetera range features top-quality YKK zippers, Velocity Nylon exteriors, luxurious linings, and PVC-free TPU micro mesh windows for viewing contents. The Et Cetera cases all feature interior elastic battery keepers and a convenient external slot for business cards and ID tags. In practice, the Et Cetera bags allow for easy sorting and organization of kits for GPS units, adapters, or charging sets so photographers can simply grab and go, rather than sorting through a nest of cables and electronic components. Et Cetera is available in three pouch sizes from 0.5L to 1.0L and three case sizes from 1L to 3L.</p>
<div id="attachment_11306" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/nzJawUxr-CAMHzP456WwcuffkkMsnX6n33R4AaFkEqw.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11306" title="nzJawUxr-CAMHzP456WwcuffkkMsnX6n33R4AaFkEqw" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/nzJawUxr-CAMHzP456WwcuffkkMsnX6n33R4AaFkEqw-575x546.jpeg" alt="" width="575" height="546" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Tembo Memory Card Wallets</p></div>
<p>The Tembo range of memory card wallets take a fresh look at a classic design correcting some key annoyances with wallet-style memory card holders by eliminating noisy Velcro and opening like a book; no more unrolling. Available in three versions holding various combinations of compact flash (CF) and smart disc (SD) memory cards.</p>
<p>All Et Cetera and Tembo products are finely crafted of the highest quality materials to exacting specifications.</p>
<p>Et Cetera is Latin for ‘other things; odds and ends’. Tembo is Swahili (East Africa) for ‘elephant’.</p>
<p><strong>The Et Cetera and Tembo ranges of pouches, cases, and memory wallets are available for pre-order at <a href="http://www.guragear.com">www.guragear.com</a> or by calling +1 (801) 823-2809.</strong></p>
```


----------

